# DIY Hushbox for PLM10000q Amplifier



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

Just built a hushbox for the amp, it is fairly quiet overall, and is in a closet, however I want silence 

It is made of 1/2" birch plywood, 2" rockwool, screws, titebond wood glue, weatherstripping, and some latches.

This is a side view of the hushbox - this mainly shows the latches - the latches are necessary to compress the weatherstripping and provide a good seal which provides proper airflow in/out of the box.









The cables come in/out through a gap in the back between two pieces of weatherstripping.









There is weather stripping surrounding the amplifier which isolates the front end intake from the rear exhaust.

















This is where the air intake (front) is, there is rockwool along both the air intake and exhaust chambers, the cross section of the intake and exhaust (not including the rockwool) is the same area as there is on the amplifier intake grill.









Air intake is near the floor.









This is the top of the hushbox, the two strips that are horizontal create the seal to keep the front and back isolated.









Exhaust port exit - the PLM10000q can be accessed via a network cable, some stats I have observed:
Amp in ambient environment: 19% PSU idle temp, 
Amp in hushbox: 23% PSU idle temp, 29% PSU 'off' temp. 
The amp temperatures are given in percentages, I am not sure what actual temps they correspond to.









Exhaust 'inlet'.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice build so far.

Is this a LG or clone amp?

I was just wondering how I am going to build a hush box for my 3 future amps. thanks for the thread.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info... I would have thought that it would not have enough ventilation, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

chrapladm: Thank you, I may coat the box in line-x to match everything else, but that is when I have money to blow, it is in a closet at the moment so appearance doesn't matter really. It is a real PLM10000q (LG amp). Be sure to have the frontal surface area equal to that of the amplifier intakes - you could probably do 'multiple layers' of opening and rockwool to maintain good sound adsorption while achieving a high airflow.

ellisr63: Yea, it runs around 4-7% hotter, but overall it is plenty of airflow: I measured how much surface area the vents were and then made sure that was maintained for the inlet and outlet: basically the hushbox is duct-work with acoustic adsorption lining.


----------

